# Leave cockatiel in cage until tamed?



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Whilst my cockatiel which i bought nearly 2 months ago has started to sing etc, it's pretty much the same bird as when I first got it. Unlike my lovebird this bird seems really difficult to tame; it was a lone bird in the pet shop i got it from I think.
At the moment the bird is in a open top cage and the door stays open all the time and it's free to explore. The furthest I have got to taming it is making it millet out my hand. I think the Cockatiel sees me as a threat as it realises the lovebird(who bit him) is bonded to me??
I would love to tame it by October (University), what approach shall i take?

- Wing Clipping?
-Locked cage, perch training?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i would still allow out of cage time as you dont want the bird to be scared to come out and become cage bound.

however, it can take a long time. it took a year and a half to tame my female lovebird and ive made good progress with my male... but hes just not a human oriented and does not want to be a hands on bird, and i wont push him if he doesnt want it.


keep working with him and be patient, try working with him at his pace, it makes for a better bond in the long run, as they will learn to trust you instead of you pushing it on him. its well worth it to earn the trust on his terms


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

It took me five months to get a real bond with my first tiel. It's just patience. Dedicate time everyday to just your tiel and work with him.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't recommend keeping the bird caged at all times because he will only be comfortable in his cage even when he is tamed. You can try lperry's version of taming, it has helped many many people:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> I don't recommend keeping the bird caged at all times because he will only be comfortable in his cage even when he is tamed. You can try lperry's version of taming, it has helped many many people:
> 
> http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073


This should also have been part of my answer. lol. 

Definitely get him out if you can to work with him.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> This should also have been part of my answer. lol.
> 
> Definitely get him out if you can to work with him.


So i should let him fly away all the time, I don't want to chase it all the time?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's OK to let him fly to a safe place in the room and do his own thing. He needs to be learn to be comfortable with the room outside the cage, and if you're in the same room with him and not chasing him, it helps demonstrate to him that you aren't dangerous. Since the lovebird already bit him once, it will be best to not let the lovebird out when the tiel is out. It might be easier to work with the tiel in a different room than the one where the lovebird is located.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

My cockatiel isn't tame but he will step onto a perch now to be put back into his cage.

Before he learnt that though he would fly around the room and then back to his cage to find the door when he wanted to go in. Smokey was 7 when i got him but didn't really have out-of-cage time before i had him. The first couple of times he was out it took him a bit of time to find the cage door again to go back in so he could have some food but he soon got the hang of it.

Had to stick sheets of A4 paper to the windows too so he could see where the boundaries of the room are.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Don't chase him, entice it to come to you with treats like spray millet or avicake.

My rescued bird joey was cagebound for 5+ years touched my finger with her toe today. (believe it or not that is huge progress) Another day or 2 (or 6) and she'll make the jump to standing on my finger for treats. Once you get them comfortable there, almost anything is possible with just time, patience, and love.


----------



## grannysbirds (Aug 3, 2012)

These posts have been helpful and encouraging! My re-homed 2 tiels for most part were cage bound as well for many years according to prior owner. Still trying to get them used to me. Really hard with the one cuz any time I spend with her then causes her to Scream even more if I leave the room!!!
But, baby steps and patience I think! I really do love them and hope to provide a home they can thrive and feel safe in!


----------

